# Quality Saw Blades on sale



## rh111 (Mar 24, 2005)

Got this off of the wood net forum and thought that I would pass it along.

http://www.forums.woodnet.net/ubbth...2684422&page=4&view=collapsed&sb=5&o=&fpart=1

The seller has pretty good reviews and for the price, there are some pretty good deals.


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Thanks rh!


----------

